# Last look at current layout Pics, Dial up warning



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Wel I have decided o redo up to 60% of my current layout. The hill will loose the climb with the 15 R turn, that will become an 18 R turn. Still no the best but the largest that I can fit. The track with the Amtrack will now run to the other side of he 4x8 sheet The town on one side of he bridge will be expanded by 4 feet. Ill turn into a rail yard with a transfer table. I would also like to add a more modern grain elevator to the one that exist.


----------

